# Brighter tail lights, possible adding led rain lights



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone on here upgraded their tail lights? 

Or possible add led rain lights to the rear bumpers?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

71DubBugBug said:


> Has anyone on here upgraded their tail lights?
> 
> Or possible add led rain lights to the rear bumpers?


Aren't you just talking about a rear fog light?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

5th brake-light mod and LED bulbs will get you some great light in the rear.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

71DubBugBug said:


> Has anyone on here upgraded their tail lights?
> 
> Or possible add led rain lights to the rear bumpers?


Assuming this is for the MKV...

you can replace the P21W bulbs with 3497 bulbs.

you get an extra 100 lumens of output, and about 4x more life out of them.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Assuming this is for the MKV...
> 
> you can replace the P21W bulbs with 3497 bulbs.
> 
> you get an extra 100 lumens of output, and about 4x more life out of them.


nope for a 91 v8, which does have rear fogs, but brighter would always work 

thanks for the info on the mkv as well!


----------

